# Need Help



## hannahshort (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok, so I was driving hom from my ecology class on Friday afternoon and I saw a young bird flailing in the road by the stop sign. I stopped the truck, jumped out and scooped him up in a sweater I had stashed under the seat. (which I was surprised was even there as its 100 degrees outside) I knew I had to stop, though, because its Texas and it was a black road. You coud tell he was in pain from the squeals, it had to be burning him. I beleive he fell from the billboard he was under. It had to be a 20 ft fall onto concrete. I rushed him to my vet and she doesn't have a lot of experience with birds but said that he has a crop full of seed so he was fed well and that he didn't appear to have any broken bones, no pigeon pox that she could see but that he had splayed legs and that was why he couldn't get off the road. She called some collegues for their advice and we splinted his legs with vet tape. She gave me a cage, some syringes, newspaper, and some notes on how to take care of him. But then she's not open on weekends so I haven't been able to call her for advice. 

So the first 16 or so hours I could not get him to eat. It took another 2 hours until we finally found a way that he _would _eat. He will only eat the baby bird starter if it is runny enough for him to suck it out of a measuring spoon. He will have nothing to do with the syringe and I was too scared I was going to squirt it into his lungs anyways. I hope that this is ok and that he is getting enough nutrition from this, method. I think he's getting more water than he should, though, because his poop is getting more watery. But he's at least eating. I also tried giving him some hard boild egg yolk and he flipped out with joy. But it had to be mixed with water before he acted like he knew what to do. Maybe he's to young for anything else? 

The thing that concerns me the most is that I'm not so sure he actually has splayed legs anymore. I took off the bandage because the other leg is just fine now and his right leg even in the vet tape seemed very odd and painful. Its swollen and colder than the rest of his body. This really concerns me. He tries to walk sometimes or even just move to a better position but his messed up leg either hurts when he moves or makes his balance a bit off because he uses his right wing as a crutch and scoots on his chest and I'm worried his wing may deform from this missuse. Since its so swollen I wonder if it will need to be removed. Is this possibe or even humane for a bird? I know I've seen wild birds with only one leg and they seemed fine. I fear if the leg doesn't get better it may cripple him more to keep it. 

As an ecology student I really feel helpless that I don't know what to do but Im an aquatics major. Not a bird specialist. ='(

Here's a picture I took of him. (or her) I'm sorry the quality is off, I had to use my phone. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2340206&l=700300e69f&id=551027556


----------



## hannahshort (Aug 30, 2009)

oh and I forgot to incude his age. That I'm not sure but I think he may be 2 weeks old? He has pins on his head and then he has feathers on his wings but not under them. At the tips he has yellow wisps of baby down.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Is it possible to take a picture of his ba leg?
I would like to see what is the problam.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
about where are you located?? We might be able to find someone locally to help you.

Try to defrost some peas and corn....pry the mouth open and pop them in one at a time.
Baby exact bird rearing formula....the same method. If you have to get it a bit thick..not too thick..oatmeal-ish. Pry mouth open and squirt little bits at a time. Don't shove the syringe down its throat or way far into mouth. I normally use a 5cc syringe..about 1 cc in mouth at a time. Takes longer but with small hands the 5cc works just fine.

Does its mouth look clear??? No yellow or white?
Water will at least keep him hydrated...he is still young. Make sure he is somewhere warm.

Thanks for picking him up!
Hilly


----------



## hannahshort (Aug 30, 2009)

You can see the swelling at the ankle. I couldn't get a picture of both legs together but I will try tomorrow. 








It stays in this position, like its rotated outwards. 









His toes are swollen open as well. He can't close his toes. But his other foot is fine and he's such a sweatheart even though he's so young!

And Hilly, I live in North Texas, north of Dallas. Everyone I've tried was off for the weekend and the only lady I got a hold of that rehabilitates pigeons and doves told me she just recenty broke her back. Bless her heart. But she told me not to trust any of the wild bird places around here because they feed the pigeons to the predator birds. Not sure how much truth there was in what she said but I could see that happening.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

She was right...some places do things like that with pigeons.

Others will be along to be more help. Looks like its leg might be broke?

Keeping it fed, watered,and warm right is important. Are there any local bird vets in your area?? If so tell them it is a "pet" pigeon and take it in. The quicker the leg is treated the better. 

Other members with more info on this will post...so please keep checking back.
-Hilly


----------



## hannahshort (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you very much. I will keep checking back in. I'm thinking it is broken, too. It would make sense if it happened as soon as I found him, I'm not sure but I think him falling is what caught my eye in the first place. If that is correct then it may not have had time to swell and thats why my vet did not catch it. There is a bird vet that i know of in Dallas but its 45 minutes away. I hope my student loans come in very quickly.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Leg dosn't look broken, but needs to be treated. You can use *non steroid *oinment for sports injuries. Massage into leg. 
Arnica pills from health shop will be good.
You need to apply hobble again ASAP to be able to correct it.
Use this link:
http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/
Put him on the towel for support (form it like donut).


----------



## hannahshort (Aug 30, 2009)

I will put the hobbe back on. the only problem is even when I do this, the bottom part of his leg stays in that position. Should I make the hobble around his (tarsus? metotarsus?) as well or instead? 
And I only took him out of his towel nest to take the pictures. ^^ I also have a heating lamp nearby (albeit a very weak one)

Also, could you give me a few brand names for the sports ointment? And what are arnica pills and how should they be given to him?

Edit: I put the hobble back on and got a really good look at his leg because he had his wing up. He has bruising around his hip/knee area. Its red in the front and darker purple behind. I compaired it to the other side and its very obvious its bruised. He will be going to the vet tomorrow I don't care how far away it is. I hate weekends! Everything important is closed! Is there anything I can do for his pain?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hobble should be applied such a way to keep leg in the natural positon. You need to be creative with that one.
I use Fastum oinment for sports injuries, but this is South Africa. Ask in the pharmacy for non-steroidal cream they should be able to help.
Arnica comes in small pills 30c strenght. 2 pills 2~3 times a day. Reduces swelling and helps healing.
Red and dark purple may be because of tight hobble. You need to be careful not to stop circulation. This may be the real reason of swelling.


----------



## hannahshort (Aug 30, 2009)

It was red and purple without the hobble. I had it off for a whole day.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Check these pics:
http://www.rims.net/Splay/
Taking 2~4 weeks for correction!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Put some support arround him to take weight of injured leg. You can check with your Vet for leg examination, I'm just giving you possibilities.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would take him to the vet. You don't want to be hobbling a leg that is broken. Also...the bird may need pain medication.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link that may be helpful to you.

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/rogerswildlife.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You might want to check with this wildlife center (assuming it's not the one you already called): Rogers Wildlife

Terry


----------

